# Deadlifts and Squats ok to do with ordosis kyphosis?



## Won (Jun 5, 2010)

I have lordosis kyphosis. Here is a pic to how my posture looks like. Left one is my body.

So,Deadlifts and Squats ok to do with ordosis kyphosis.?

http://secure.pharmacytimes.com/lessons/html/images/osteop_prev_fig6.gif


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think you need the opinion of an osteopath to give you a proper answer that is relevant to you and the severity of your condition.

I have a slight case of scoliosis, and certainly that doesn't significantly impede my own ability to squat or deadlift or worsen because of doing those exercises... an out of place spine isn't necessarily going to prevent you from big compound exercises, but I'd definitely seek (informed) medical advice just to be sure before going hard at the deads and squats.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Always seek a professional medical view before doing serious training. I have one leg significantly longer than the other that results in my hips twisting as i go down in my squats or to dead lift but it just means i have to keep the weights a little lighter, but even that allow me to go up around the 160/170kg lift mark


----------

